
This Island Nation Has the Most Powerful Passport in the World - DoreenMichele
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bishopjordan/2018/10/10/most-powerful-passport-world-japan/
======
anon49124
I wouldn't want a Japanese passport for a variety of reasons but Singaporean,
German and French good-to-go IMHO. A friend of mine wants to move from Zurich
to Singapore and another friend has a Singaporean/American dual-citizen son.

